# Baha Rolls (The Other California Roll)



## mish (May 24, 2005)

Baha Rolls
about 32 appetizer servings 

1 cup uncooked quick-cooking rice 
1-1/2 cups chicken broth 
1/4 cup mayonnaise or salad dressing 
1 tablespoon rice vinegar or white wine vinegar 
1 tablespoon minced green onion 
2 teaspoons grated gingerroot or 1/4 teaspoon ground ginger 
4 (8-inch) flour tortillas 
1/2 pound fresh spinach (1 bunch), stems removed 
3-ounce pouch Tuna 
3/4 cup thin julienne-strip, peeled cucumber 
1/4 medium avocado, pitted, peeled and thinly sliced 
1 egg white, beaten 
Pickled ginger strips, thin julienne-strip carrot and fresh cilantro or parsley for garnish (optional) 

Cook rice according to package directions, using chicken broth in place of water. Fluff rice; cool or cover and chill if preparing ahead.

In a bowl stir together mayonnaise, vinegar, onion and gingerroot; stir mixture into cooked rice until well combined.

To assemble rolls, place tortillas on flat surface. Spread 1/4 of the rice mixture evenly over each tortilla to within 1/2 inch of edge. Arrange spinach leaves, overlapping slightly, over rice layer.

Sprinkle tuna and cucumber evenly over spinach. On each tortilla, place 2 slices of avocado crosswise over center of filling. Starting at bottom edge of each tortilla, roll up tightly, enclosing filling and avocado in center. Moisten opposite edge of tortilla with egg white; press edges together to seal. Wrap in waxed paper and twist ends; chill at least 2 hours before serving. 

To serve, unwrap rolls; slice each roll crosswise into eight 1-inch slices. Garnish as desired.

Think tuna could be substituted with salmon, crab or shrimp.


----------



## PA Baker (May 24, 2005)

I'm not a tuna fan, but I bet you're right that these would be good with crab or shrimp.  Thanks!


----------



## pdswife (May 24, 2005)

Yeap,  I'll take a dozen with shrimp and 2 dozen with crab!  yummy!


----------



## mish (May 24, 2005)

PA & PDS, you're seafood fans like me. Liked the recipe because it's a departure from traditional sushi/California roll...Not a sushi lover. The California roll is okay. Thought it was a good recipe to experiment with.


----------

